# So I picked up a little side job



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Guy just bought a snapper rider for $100 and didn't run, said it didn't have any spark, so I sold him a coil and points and condensor and he left on his way. Got a call at work, asked if I would come over and look at it after I got out've work and that there was cash involved....figured hey, why not?

Went to his house, got it running (he didn't have the points set right) but was running very rough, and I noticed at the front of the motor on top, there was oil pushing right out've the head really quick, I shut it off, told him that it was gonna need a head gasket and more than likely a carb kit. He asked me how much I personally would charge, told him I'd call him back. This is what I figured

Air filter- 5.50
head gasket- 3.75
carb kit- 13.50
fuel filter- 1.25

not if the prices seem low to you, they are, thats my cost at where I work, I'm selling the parts to him at retail of the store, except I rounded down so that he didn't thing that I was charging tax

so i'm doing all that for about $80, and I figured it was going to be about $110 if he was to bring it to where I work. guy is fully aware that there is no warrenty. Guy is a really good guy. 

I figured I'm gonna be making about $80 profit give or take a few dollars


and I evil?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, your not evil! It's kinda like going to the doctor. Your customer is paying for your knowledge and ability to perform the service. I don't know what repair labor is averaging for your area, but charge a fair rate based on the going rate. A job like that should pay at least 2 hours + parts


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

eh, at work I could've easily of done it in a hour, and we charge $56 an hour, I just told him $40 labor, either way I'm making profit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> eh, at work I could've easily of done it in a hour, and we charge $56 an hour, I just told him $40 labor, either way I'm making profit


Ever heard of "flat rate" ??

Does not matter how long it actually takes to do the job, It's what the job is worth to do....

Profit is not all that matters, you can call $1.00 a profit! Can you pay the bills with that amount of profit. I realize that your not in business and this was just a side job, but it's something you should think about if you ever decide that you might want to be in business for yourself. There is gross profit and there is net profit, and you need to know the difference as well as what is actually needed to survive, so you know how much profit you need to make.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ya, I'll read up on it one of these days, I don't want to advertise it because I don't want to lose my job right now


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

why if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> why if you do not mind me asking?


I think he is pulling your leg....


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would hope so, cause I don't need an annonymous phone calling going to my manager with somebody saying I'm doing multiple mowers like this, he already knows I'm doing just the one and he doesn't have a problem with it.

But anyways, got it running, cuts the grass great, I think its going to need some valve work in the future cause after it was running for awhile it started to back fire while it was running and not under a load. Couldn't adjust the carb to stop it, but once it got under a load it did great. Just need to get the right air filter because the one I grabbed is the bigger one of the foam ones, I need the smaller one.

$80 in my pocket


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> $80 in my pocket


Geeez.... I could almost fill up my pickup with that...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

1 tank of gas for my cavalier....only because I think its got a 18 gallon tank

But heck, I'm only charging him $40 in labor, everthing else is parts


----------

